# Kayak Capsize Survival Guide



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Probably the wrong time of year but following a summer of Kayaking in Germany and France I thought it would be useful to put together a short video on how to survive a Capsize in deep water. Many of you carry inflatables or rigid boats of one sort or another and this useful guide may well save your life one day.

Falling out is easy but what if your miles from shore and cannot get back in?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Baz, that stupid git is only a few yards from the beach. Why didn't you tell him to walk back into the shallows and get in instead of standing there filming him? You might have saved the daft buggers life. Luckily he was fat enough to float.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is a serious life saving video Alan. You might be glad of the carefully thought out techniques in that short film one day!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

What a Richard Cranium, Alan you really can't fix stupid so don't think he would listen.

Barry hope you told him what a fruitcake he looked. :-D

Thank you for sharing.

Terry


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Sheesh, a penguin would have done it easier than that, and they don't even have arms.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Sheesh, a penguin would have done it easier than that, and they don't even have arms.


Says the bloke who fell head first into his in six inches of water! :knob:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

tugboat said:


> Sheesh, a penguin would have done it easier than that, and they don't even have arms.


Leave me out of that....

I'll have you know I was a BCU Canoe Instructor for many years but only for flat water inland and NOT sea canoeing.

I also had the "privilege" of appearing on the "Kilroy Show" as an expert local witness after the Lyme Bay canoeing tragedy where novice canoeists were taken offshore in deteriorating weather ill equipped and untrained in any emergency procedures. The experience of being on TV for that was not one I wish to repeat as the tragedy behind it was avoidable - the "instructors" were not qualified for the sea if at all and the senior instructor who should have been leading the trip with other qulaified people to assist stayed on the beach supervising sailing.....

As a "local" teacher and canoe instructor the BBC rang my Head and asked him to lend me to the BBC for the day then took me to London for an overnight stay then the programme - harrowing to hear of how many mistakes were made.....

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...rs-no-official-checks-on-centres-1499567.html

fortunately this lead to long-overdue changes to the Law. I had a similar "expert witness" event at a diving fatality in Penzance when Regional Coach - my Head was very tolerant..... Neither of these events gave me any pleasure.

So anything that MIGHT help is to be welcomed. But I am not sure this will help.......

*EXCEPT* to show what *NOT* to do.......

1. buoyancy aids should be worn.....

2. in that depth of water a helmet might protect the head (it was only about 50 cm deep)

3. *GO IN OVER THEN END NOT THE SIDE* - PULL YOURSELF UP FLAT ONTO IT AND PULL YOURSELF ALONG UNTIL YOU ARE IN IT....

4 Practice such techniques frequently......

Hope those notes will guide you towards "How to Survive Part 2". :laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Leave me out of that....
> 
> I'll have you know I was a BCU Canoe Instructor for many years but only for flat water inland and NOT sea canoeing.
> 
> ...


It was only 50cm deep at the edge Dave. It dropped off almost vertically pretty quick so no helmet needed. Someone else suggested climbing in at the stern of the boat. No chance with one of those, they just pull a giant wheelie. I tried it several times. That video was ten minutes long originally..  I was knackered at the end.

I stopped wearing a life jacket when I took mine off rowing Loch Ness to sit on when I rowed the Caledonian Canal for charity in my early twenties. My backside ached so much I figured if I fell in a mile from the shore I was dead anyway as survival time is seven minutes so I may as well be comfy. Not worn one since.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

In which case do not canoe alone - have another canoe close by that can help you back in - simple technique and one that is essential to master - all of our canoeists learn it immediately after capsize drill i.e. in the first hour.

BUT in your case a second canoeist might be as common as hen's teeth.......

You are effectivly playing Russian Roulette with only one empty chamber - sorry but that's the way it appears.....

We cannot afford to lose ANY more members - particularly ones that post so much keep us all entertained and who can be relied upon when the gizmos go base over apex..........

We do not want you as a statistic but as an active member.......

Spoken with concern not jest.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> In which case do not canoe alone - have another canoe close by that can help you back in - simple technique and one that is essential to master - all of our canoeists learn it immediately after capsize drill i.e. in the first hour.
> 
> BUT in your case a second canoeist might be as common as hen's teeth.......
> 
> ...


Nah! Like a cat me Dave although I reckon I must be close to my nine lives by now. The only time I felt concerned was when I was attacked by a viscous Asbo Seal in the Scottish Islands half a mile from the shore. 

Anyway, I can get back in the blooming thing, eventually


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

penquin said:


> i'll have you know i was a bcu canoe instructor for many years


snap


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Leave me out of that....
> 
> I'll have you know I was a BCU Canoe Instructor for many years but only for flat water inland and NOT sea canoeing.:laugh:


Now Dave, which of your nine lives are you on now? Surely no-one can fit all those experiences into just one? I bet your CV is V-E-R-Y long and interesting!>>>


----------

